# Are there thin grips for the Sig P226?



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I've seen thin grips for the P220. Anyone know if they'll fit the P226 or if some are available?


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*Good grips indeed*

I'm still waiting for my MIL-TAC grips. When talking to Craig, he stated that they will be more streamlined and thinner. Aside from being bulletproof and having a surface that won't cut, chip, rust, or wear out, that will dig into your hands better than rubber grips. I owned a pair of Hogue that got a huge tear from a slipped screwdriver that basically ruined them, which is why I am going to what SMU's and the military like, though they were cozy, but I had problems with them also with sweaty hands, which only happens only every time you shoot. I don't know if they made a composite change in the last 8 years, but for a grip that custom makers like Wilson Combat, Nighthawk Custom, and Springfield TRP's, grips like these premium guns have on them, go to MIL-TAC.

http://mil-tac.com


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't think that the P220 grips will work for the P226 because the P226 uses double stack mags, while the P220 has single stack. Sig does, however, have machined aluminum grips for it (they're on their site), and those are thinner (though I don't know by how much) than the plastic ones. The only drawback (that I can see; I don't have a pair because I'm quite fond of my factory grips) is the $180 price tag.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I added a set of Alumagrips to my Kimber CDP (see my member pic) and thinned the grip by almost 1/2 inch. Alumagrips have designs specific to the Sig 226. Some all aluminum and some aluminum with rubber inserts. Nice style and multiple colors are available. Worth checking out.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I like Alumagrips. I have a set on my 1911. Their website doesn't list the P226 but I emailed them. We'll see what they say.

Update: They do not have grips for the P226.


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, there are these, or these as far as aluminum grips go. I'm not positive how thick they are, but they're more than likely thinner than the originals you've got.


----------



## hercster (Oct 1, 2009)

*Aluminum grips*

I bought a set of SIG aluminums for my Equinox because the wood grips are very "fat". The auminums are the thinnest I have and provide a very stable grip as the checkering is quite aggressive. Expensive but good.


----------

